# just startin



## J n B (Mar 18, 2005)

does human piss attreact birds


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 18, 2005)

when I used to grow out side I only had a problem once with bugs I fixed it with one of those mess net things you can buy at and home and garden store for like 5 dollars It worked real well just make sure you get as much bugs as you off the plant as you can b4 you put the net over it


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 18, 2005)

build a small chicken wire cage and put over the plant till its big enuf the small varmots dont eat it.  save piss in a gallon jug and pour it heavily around the plant to keep larger animals such as deer away.  seven spray your plants to kill bugs and pests.

i dont grow outside any more due to all the troubles it encounters.  not only stuff you mentioned, but also thoes two legged creatures that seem to hunt your plants out and steal them from you.   aki,, law... untrusty friends...  hunters...  kids...  and dont forget very bad weather.

lots of ppl have great success outside.   good luck in your grow.


----------

